# Power Line Safety Materials



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

I ordered a set even though I'm not in one of the states Dominion services. I hope they still send it. Thanx for the link.


----------



## fortion (Jul 29, 2013)

ralpha494 said:


> I ordered a set even though I'm not in one of the states Dominion services. I hope they still send it. Thanx for the link.


I highly doubt it that they would extend it outside the dominion services...


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

fortion said:


> I highly doubt it that they would extend it outside the dominion services...


Me too. But like my mother-in law (RIP) said:

"If you don't ask, the answer is automatically "No"."


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

Well they sent me a bunch of stuff. I got it yesterday and watched the video today. A bunch of hand outs concerning gas and electric utility safety. and a dvd that covers that stuff and more. 

I hope to use it in 70E and OSHA-10 classes. A good reminder for everyone. 

Thanx Dominion.


----------

